# Junior casues CPAP device to start running!!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, the trouble they get into! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can just see his expression when it started running.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Well.... he didn't jump back away from it.... although he did look at it rather odd. 

He normally sleeps with me anyway.... so he is probably use to the sound. 

Actually, I have been very surprised... but he never has chewed on any of the equipment.... now I just have to keep him from sniffing it. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hubby uses a CPAP and it was hysterical the first night he wore it. Faith laid on top of his chest for a good while sniffing the straps, the plastic, trying to sniff his nose. 

he tried to rolled over to dislodge her and she just clung on and wiggled back in place.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

:bowrofl:He did it again tonight. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

too funny!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny:doh:


----------

